# 2500 ram 2inch leveling kit and 35's



## mike98rt (Jan 30, 2011)

looking into purchasing a plow just wondering how many ppl have a leveling kit and 35s with their setup its a 2002 2500 ram, any issues with the truck sitting up higher, would i have to modify the brackets or the lowest setting be ok? thanks for the info


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It depends on the plow, what are you looking to purchase. With just a leveling kit you should be OK, but I would trade the 35s in for stock size tires in the winter. The 35s won't help you too much with any traction. You want a skiny tire for the most traction you can get.


----------



## sleeper1g (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah ditto on downsizing the tire

try to get like a 33 but about 11 inches wide

like the nitto trail grappler 295/70/18 is what im going to next year for when i start plowing, i have durragrapplers on now 275/65/18 skinny enough but not enough traction/snow cleanout im thinking 
i have a 2006 dodge ram with BDS level kit and biltsein 5100 series shocks
blizzard 8600speedwing


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I disagree with the above post, I as well thought 35's would be bad but I have no complaints and absolutely love my setup. 

I'm running 35" pro comp extreme terrain, 2" hells bent leveling kit and it pushes and pushes. I just recently added wings to my 8ft blade and we got hit with 13" of snow. I was curious as to how much it can push with these tires and I was amazed! 

I pushed a little to far and sank in some soft ground, but with these tires I had no problem spinning out with the extra ground clearance. Nothing but positive comments from me!


----------



## mike98rt (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks for the input guys, im new to the whole thing not looking to go into business just doing my driveway and some friends possibly, the thought crossed my mind to get some smaller winter treads on a spare set of wheels but i think ill try it this year just to see how well it works, ive seen bigger trucks around with plows just not sure how many guys are doing it and what there concerns are if they have any, or modifications they have to make, i too am running the xtreme all terrains and they are a good tire, alot of my friends run them as well, no complaints so far id say the big seller was the 40000 mile gaurentee (sp?) you get with them, the plow is a meyer 7.5 straight blade not sure what the model is called, found it locally on craigslist for a decent price i thought, went to check it out and looked in pretty good shape so im gonna go ahead and get it, picking it up today, my biggest question was concerning the height of the truck and the plow combined i guess, i didnt want the truck to be pushing down i suppose you could say on the plow instead of behind it i know their are some settings to height you can change but if it comes to it ill make some drop brackets i guess


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I too am running a meyer 8ft blade. When I first put the plow on the truck I didn't have the 35"tires or the leveling kit. This winter when I went to hook the plow up everything was fine with the new tires and the kit


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

i have a similar setup. the only thing you will notice is that as the blade wears it will wear faster out at the ends due to the change in geometry. (unless you lower your truck-side frame to within manf specs) its not a big deal, just something to be aware of.

and I agree. I thought that i would notice a loss in traction or plowing ability but i have nothing but good to say about the larger tires. that and i got 3 full seasons out of my first set just replaced them this fall (could have gone this season also, but they were at 25% so it was time for new shoes. I run 315/75 R16 BFG All Terrain TA KO's load range D


----------



## mike98rt (Jan 30, 2011)

uglytruck....how do you like the tires your running now, those tires seem to last a long time and dont look too bad either....do you have any mods done to your truck as well just curious how many cummins owners in here are running chips and such 
as for me i have intake, 5 inch exhaust, 150 nozzles, edge ez stacked with quadzilla, southbend 3250 clutch, im thinking off taking off the quadzilla as my truck runs good without it and a little on the hit side when i turn it up, not really any need for it


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

mike98rt;1222337 said:


> uglytruck....how do you like the tires your running now, those tires seem to last a long time and dont look too bad either....do you have any mods done to your truck as well just curious how many cummins owners in here are running chips and such
> as for me i have intake, 5 inch exhaust, 150 nozzles, edge ez stacked with quadzilla, southbend 3250 clutch, im thinking off taking off the quadzilla as my truck runs good without it and a little on the hit side when i turn it up, not really any need for it


I love my tires. i replaced them with the same thing I had. as far as my truck...2001 QuadCab, Nuthin' Fancy... 9'2" stainless snowplow, Hypertech tuner, BD Diesel Boost Fooler, G.D.P. Lift Pump, G.D.P. big line kit, +2" supercoils, D.A.P. Steering Box Stabilizer, PacBrake 4x2 Low Range kit, K&N Drop in filter, breather holes drilled in Airbox, HX35/40 Hybrid turbo, 4" turbo-back Silverline Exhaust, 315/75R16 BFG AT TA KO's.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

UglyTruck;1222622 said:


> I love my tires. i replaced them with the same thing I had. as far as my truck...2001 QuadCab, Nuthin' Fancy... 9'2" stainless snowplow, Hypertech tuner, BD Diesel Boost Fooler, G.D.P. Lift Pump, G.D.P. big line kit, +2" supercoils, D.A.P. Steering Box Stabilizer, PacBrake 4x2 Low Range kit, K&N Drop in filter, breather holes drilled in Airbox, HX35/40 Hybrid turbo, 4" turbo-back Silverline Exhaust, 315/75R16 BFG AT TA KO's.


How do you like the low range 4x2 kit?


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought the 4x2 low kit for backing the camper. it is awesome. SOOOOO much nicer than fighting the wheel hop in 4low


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

chris_morrison;1221262 said:


> I disagree with the above post, I as well thought 35's would be bad but I have no complaints and absolutely love my setup.
> 
> I'm running 35" pro comp extreme terrain, 2" hells bent leveling kit and it pushes and pushes. I just recently added wings to my 8ft blade and we got hit with 13" of snow. I was curious as to how much it can push with these tires and I was amazed!
> 
> I pushed a little to far and sank in some soft ground, but with these tires I had no problem spinning out with the extra ground clearance. Nothing but positive comments from me!


Well, you are "wrong". Tall narrow tires are better for plowing 99.9% of the time.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Keep in mind a lot of knowledgeable people will tell you a cheap leveling kit is often a cause of the dreaded "death wobble"


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

I have the Top Gunz 2" leveling kit. I'll add though that if you've also lowered the sway bar like me, the push arms won't fit without notching for the sway bar. My dealer notched mine and I didn't even know it till a few weeks later. I guess it's no big deal, but I wish they'd have said something to me first. I could have put the sway bar back to stock placement. Also, if you're having the death wobble issue you can get a steering box stabilizer brace that will help big time. I have one to install, but I'm not sure if it's going to cause a problem too or not yet. Too cold to look.


----------



## sleeper1g (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah i got the death wobble, when i had the factory size tires on, put 18" 32.5" on and it "went away", i would imagine that it has more to do with the front end wearing out (cummins engine) like ball joints, tie rods, etc biggest issue with dodges with diesel engines


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

JDiepstra;1224145 said:


> Well, you are "wrong". Tall narrow tires are better for plowing 99.9% of the time.


Sure

I had both and prefer the tires I have now...if that makes me wrong then whatever u say genius


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If it works for you, use it! Thats what I say. If you have 37" tires and can plow a mountain down, go for it.


----------



## mike98rt (Jan 30, 2011)

UglyTruck;1222622 said:


> I love my tires. i replaced them with the same thing I had. as far as my truck...2001 QuadCab, Nuthin' Fancy... 9'2" stainless snowplow, Hypertech tuner, BD Diesel Boost Fooler, G.D.P. Lift Pump, G.D.P. big line kit, +2" supercoils, D.A.P. Steering Box Stabilizer, PacBrake 4x2 Low Range kit, K&N Drop in filter, breather holes drilled in Airbox, HX35/40 Hybrid turbo, 4" turbo-back Silverline Exhaust, 315/75R16 BFG AT TA KO's.


how do you like that steering stabalizer ill prob invest in one of those next, what brand ya got?


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

mike98rt;1225907 said:


> how do you like that steering stabalizer ill prob invest in one of those next, what brand ya got?


I bought it from Jacob Kidd who owns Diesel Auto Power out of CA. I bought it at the same time i got the turbo, 4x2 low kit, and exhaust. i really like it. it was very easy to install and i feel a little better about things now. i was not having steering or death wobble issues, but have in the past. i like the design and it is fairly cheap piece of mind. i think it was around $125.00


----------



## mike98rt (Jan 30, 2011)

heck yea that aint bad, is there any problem with the plow mount and the stabalizer? i got my injection pump from jkidd good guy...


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

No clearance issues, i would take a pic for you but we got 18" and i have been plowing for 2 days... might thaw it out this weekend if we dont get more>


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

chris_morrison;1225002 said:


> Sure
> 
> I had both and prefer the tires I have now...if that makes me wrong then whatever u say genius


OK it's your opinion vs the other 50,000 guys on this site. Tall and narrow is better. Duh.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

JDiepstra;1248984 said:


> OK it's your opinion vs the other 50,000 guys on this site. Tall and narrow is better. Duh.


I never said either was better, I like my setup period

DUH

back to the original post, ignore the simple minded


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

chris_morrison;1249078 said:


> I never said either was better, I like my setup period
> 
> DUH
> 
> back to the original post, ignore the simple minded


Wrong Chris. You said you disagreed with a guy who advised (correctly) to go with a slightly smaller tire.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

JDiepstra;1249093 said:


> Wrong Chris. You said you disagreed with a guy who advised (correctly) to go with a slightly smaller tire.


I do disagree, not all big tires are bad in snow. We've had a record year for snow, and there wasn't one situation I wanted my studded skinny winter tires back.

I never said anyone was wrong as its all an opinion


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ok.........


----------

